# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  powerlifting and halotestin

## bobthebuilder

Any of you powerlifters ever used halotestin , if so:

1. what were your strength gains like?

2. dosage?

3. how long did you take it for?

4. Any other comments on it?

----------


## bobthebuilder

i guess not....

----------


## Gorgoroth_

The powerlifting forum is dead most of the time , sadly - I guess you could try searching up " Halotestin " on the steroid part of the forums or you could go to the main page and look up steroid profiles .

----------


## phreezer

I don't necessarily think the forum is dead, I think powerlifters tend to refrain from posting a lot about anabolics...We tend to focus more on our training then we do on the pharmacology aspect of things.

----------


## bobthebuilder

true, i was just wondering since i've heard that a few pl'ers used this the week before a meet, and i was just wanted to hear some real world feedback on it instead of the reading the same old steroid profiles that a bodybuilder wrote.

----------


## phreezer

> true, i was just wondering since i've heard that a few pl'ers used this the week before a meet, and i was just wanted to hear some real world feedback on it instead of the reading the same old steroid profiles that a bodybuilder wrote.


Truthfuly, Halo isn't that great of anabolic ...It's better for contest prep in Bodybuilding comps than it is for Powerlifting. It will increase your strength, but I don't know that it will do any better than Tren or Masteron (masteron isn't that great either, it's just DHT). Halo causes some to have agression problems and it's very hepatoxic.

I've used it, and yes I did notice an increase in strength (along with a pretty good loss of patience) but I didn't notice any type of strength gains that were superior to Tren.. and to be truthful, I've always been a big fan of dbol for a week before a big bench/squat/deadlift for strength purposes.

----------


## chop64

I hear this **** is badd ass, i never took it but the someone that i heard about taking it said it made them mean, they liked it

----------


## I-WISH-A-MF-WOULD

Added 85lbs on my BP 1st cycle of Test E, Prop and Halo

----------

